# Where to download without Bit torrent



## thilina (Sep 30, 2006)

I cant download via bit torrent.But i hav a very fast connection.So tell me some sites to download Movies,games,anything .But these should not be using bit torrent!!


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 30, 2006)

thilina said:
			
		

> I cant download via bit torrent.But i hav a very fast connection.So tell me some sites to download Movies,games,anything .But these should not be using bit torrent!!



Downloading movies,full version games are illegal.If you have very fast connection then mention it's speed.

Best Site for download freeware games,softwares:

www.download.com

www.softpedia.com

www.soft32.com


----------



## thilina (Sep 30, 2006)

I download from a cafe.Connection is 100Mbps.
They dont allow to use torrents.
Dont about mentioned sites use Bit torrent??
I dont like Sites which gives links to public file uploading sites.They are slow
__________
Where to download Movies??
Games??


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 30, 2006)

Downloading full version games,movies are illegal,you can't download it freely.Just pay money from pocket for them.

Want download games but demos go here:

www.gamespot.com

www.gamershell.com

www.ign.com


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 30, 2006)

Well... simply put, having a fast connection he needs more warez... and which is insane.


----------



## knight17 (Oct 1, 2006)

The 100 MBPS is the network speed not the internet speed, I think
Ask them to install Opera, then you can use torrents no one will know.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL,100mbps, like we're in Korea or something...
hey,^^ could you explain how exactly we use torrents with opera?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 1, 2006)

@thilina: 100MB is not the actual speed,mine is 256Kbps connection and connection tray shows 12Mbps.Go to that link and test the speed: www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/

Don't ask for illegal torrents,movies,games.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 1, 2006)

hey, what are all you peoples respectivew speeds with the site:
i aint telling mine, people might think i'm showing off


----------



## mehulved (Oct 1, 2006)

What you are trying is illegal. There's not going to be any help from here.
And yes the connection isn't 100mbps, it's just the max. speed supported by the LAN card nothing else.


----------

